# Invisible Screws for Woodworking!



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

This was pretty darn cool….

http://www.wimp.com/invisibleconnections/


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow! thanks for sharing.

Cool but EXPENSIVE. For one of those screw connector sets it costs $135 bucks. So to screw on 4 table legs using one per leg your looking at over $500 dollars. Though, you probably would not use something like this for table legs where the screws would already be hidden from view. Amazing what people can come up with.

Next thing you know there really will be a woodworking copy machine. I think it will be called a "replicator". star trek fans know what I am saying


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

I just love that they are able to get that amount of torque off of screwing something in with magnets


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Paul, you got that right!

For my "near" perfect joints a little extra torque never hurts to close that minor 1/2 inch gap! LOL


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

I remember seeing one of those on the old episodes of *Dr. Who *when I was little!!!!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Amazing, thanks for posting that.


----------

